# Hand Written Annual Training Plan???:Cyclist's Training Bible



## Goldengrouch (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone managed to make their own hand written/free ATP using the Cyclist's Training Bible by Joe Friel?
I am keen on creating my new training plan and i have read through this book thoroughly. I am aware of how to make one but i was wondering if anyone has any tips on how they created one? I am aware of the Training Peaks ATP but i am looking for a free alternative. 
Have people used excels effectively?, i don't seem to keen on logging onto my computer every morning to record my weight, sleep quality etc. 
I am leaning towards printing off the sheets from my EBook but they appear blurry.
Any tips are welcomed


Thanks in advance
Oscar


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats how we all used to do it! Back in the days before laptops, training peaks, etc. There is nothing wrong with writing it all out and recording everything by hand. 

A note on Friel: his book is a good way to get started, especially if you don't have a lot of previous experience with training plans. Just don't get get too overwhelmed by all the details of his workouts. Focus on the key workouts each week and building progression through the season.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I made a layout in Excel and printed it out.

Training-A is the overall plan and Training-B is one week of that plan.


----------



## Guppie58 (Oct 24, 2006)

Excel version. This link should work. 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=9d3598650a913881!36313


----------

